# What type of connection do you use?



## Arnix (Mar 16, 2003)

Trying to figure out what kind of connections people use to read the boards as well as what type of connections people who purchase pdf's use.

Thanks
Arnix (tm)
Alea Publishing Group
AleaPublishing.com


----------



## Mercule (Mar 16, 2003)

You might want to kill this thread and start a poll.

Myself, I use DSL.

But I haven't purchased any .pdfs yet.  Much prefer the feel of dead trees.  And the portability.


----------



## Tsyr (Mar 16, 2003)

1.5 Cable. Purchase PDFs, as well as download the free ones. Wouldn't do so nearly as much on a dialup. 

*shudders remembering the couple WotC ESDs he downloaded over dialup*


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 16, 2003)

Please note that a poll on this would be on-topic only in the Computer forum or the Meta forum.  You also may want to post in the Publisher's Forum and ask rpgnow.com if they have any statistics on their customers. 

I'll slide this over to Meta.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 16, 2003)

Sounds more like you want to know something more simple - what's your connection speed, fast or slow?


----------



## orbitalfreak (Mar 16, 2003)

DSL.  Don't purchase .pdf's.


----------



## HellHound (Mar 16, 2003)

Wireless (about 400 k / second).

Buy and manufacture PDFs


----------



## arwink (Mar 16, 2003)

56k modem or university computer that runs slightly slower than that.

Do purchase PDF's, and have been known to attempt dowloads with the generation of modem that came just prior to this one.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2003)

Cable modem, I buy and dowlnload pdf's by the bunches.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 16, 2003)

800kbps Cable.  I've gotten downloads of over a meg before at strange hours in the morning.  I don't buy PDF's(I like having books in my hands or something free)


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 16, 2003)

cable, pdf junkie.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 17, 2003)

56k - and I can still say I've got insane reaction time...


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 17, 2003)

56k, averaging about 45.6k


----------



## Horacio (Mar 17, 2003)

ADSL, 640 kb download - 128 kb upload
I buy and produce PDFs


----------



## Airwolf (Mar 17, 2003)

DSL

I sometimes buy .pdf's.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 17, 2003)

Some sort of a dial-up at home.  I have downloaded some big PDF's at home, taking several hours.

However, I have a cable connection at work and try to do my downloading there  now.


----------

